# Knitted Teddy Bear: Bertram Bear



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

Here he is at last, folks! The pdf digital download pattern for Bertram as promised, with full, step-by-step instructions and photos to help you. He's at both my new Ravelry and Etsy stores. I do hope you enjoy making him.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-bear-bertram-bear

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/238726876/bertram-bear-knitting-pattern-pdf?ref=shop_home_active_3

£2.80 GBP $4.48 USD


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Bertram is delightful,beautiful work and pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What a wonderful bear!! :thumbup:


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

Rainebo said:


> What a wonderful bear!! :thumbup:


Thanks so much!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable! Please add the price in your listings in the future - I added it for you here. Hope to see more of your patterns soon! Very cute


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

Thanks very much for doing that for me. I appreciate it. And I'm pleased you like him!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

He's lovely


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

Gypsycream said:


> He's lovely


Oh, thanks! I'm flattered that you like him: your bears are so good!


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

NOTICE: I FEEL I SHOULD POINT OUT THAT THE PRICE FOR THE PATTERN ON BOTH RAVELRY AND ETSY MAY BE A LITTLE HIGHER FOR BUYERS IN SOME COUNTRIES. THIS IS DUE TO VAT BEING ADDED BY THOSE WEBSITES. SORRY!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another adorable bear.. he is cute xows


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

Thanks so much!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I wondered if you would release the pattern for your other Bear Chuckles too. He was the bear with the smiling open mouth.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi is adorable and classy!


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

chris kelly said:


> I wondered if you would release the pattern for your other Bear Chuckles too. He was the bear with the smiling open mouth.


Ah, yes, he's a fabric bear, not a knitted one. I'll have to work on that one....


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

Merci!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

bearperson said:


> Ah, yes, he's a fabric bear, not a knitted one. I'll have to work on that one....


Ohhh I see, but I'm not a good seamstress. No wonder the fur looked so real. Haha.


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

chris kelly said:


> Ohhh I see, but I'm not a good seamstress. No wonder the fur looked so real. Haha.


It's a good idea, nonetheless! I'm thinking...furrowed brow...


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Love him, really nice shape.


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

That's kind of you. Thanks.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

What a cutie! Love him!


----------

